# Takashi Amano



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Apparently he passed away yesterday.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

WHAT??
Aw, rats. He was the MAN. At least he finished his grand masterpiece, the world's biggest "Nature Aquarium" in Portugal recently.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

Really? I have been hearing about his passing on Facebook, but not the news. It is sad, seems like the guy was great.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

A very big loss to the hobby


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

He was a gift to the world with all of those beautiful aquascapes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

without a doubt , Takashi Amano was the premier aquatic artist in the world...his works will be very much missed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

Now I wish I knew his works and seen them. Maybe I can go online and see if I can find them.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

His tanks inspired me to try planted tanks....mine will never begin to compare with his creations....RIP Mr. Amano


----------

